# Check out these rodents :)



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/cuban-cou...ribbean-rodents-called-huitias-192713612.html


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Those are so cute. The remind me of nutria without webbed feets.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for this link - passing it on


----------

